

Installing/Compiling iPhone apps without a MAC - neya
http://nickalchemist.wordpress.com/iapproach-mobile-development-made-elegant/deploying-to-iphone-without-a-mac-with-an-apple-developer-account-and-phonegap-build/

======
jyothepro
Can I Install and compile non phonegap applications too?

~~~
gte910h
Corona compiles on their machines, so you could do that (They use Lua)

------
chmars
MAC? Mac!

~~~
gatlin
I don't understand why people capitalize Mac like that. What do they think
it's an acronym for?

~~~
gte910h
They're technically writing it in all uppercase. "Mac" is capitalized. "MAC"
is all uppercase.

~~~
gatlin
You're absolutely correct. My original point still stands, though.

~~~
gte910h
Oh indeed. It's like the people who call Computer Graphics effects in movies
CGI.

No, CGI was a type of web script that existed right when CG (aka, computer
graphics) came to a head and reporters got everyone mixed up.

~~~
unconed
It's not a mix up. It stands for computer-generated imagery.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer-generated_imagery>

------
dmishe
Seems like it's easier to get hackintosh.

